# Leaving for a month trip, what to do with my tiel?



## FwoGiZ (Jun 16, 2010)

im leaving for thailand on jan 9th and not coming back before jan30th
my gf's brother will be coming at my place every 3-4-5 days to care for all of my frogs
is that enough for my bird too? i know they re very social and that it might be bad if he s left alone for too long
i was planning on leaving the radio on, classical music;p


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Might need to come every day because his water should be changed everyday and food as well.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jun 16, 2010)

i NEVER change the water daily... i usually change it ever week or so.. and i always give him a bunch of food so he can last quite a while..
i was asking more because of the social aspect..
my aunt once told me she left for a week, gave enough food and water and when she came back her bird was dead and she told me it was because he felt lonely...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Think you should find somebody who will look after him properly daily


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

i dont think it would be fair on the bird to leave it that long without much attention, and you really shouldnt be changing its water only once a week! Would you drink something thats been sat there for a week? :/


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Is there a place you could take your bird? Vets will sometimes Board animals. Do you have another family member that could take in your bird? Or is there a rescue close by? They will sometimes take them in for a while. I think a month is just to long to be by him/her self with very little interaction. I couldn't do it. 
Hope you can someone.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I think you should find a permanant loving home for this bird, how would you like to drink water that's a week old??? Good job you don't live in the UK or you'd be facing a 6 month stint in prison and a ban on keeping pets for animal cruelty.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

FwoGiZ said:


> i NEVER change the water daily... i usually change it ever week or so.. and i always give him a bunch of food so he can last quite a while..
> i was asking more because of the social aspect..
> my aunt once told me she left for a week, gave enough food and water and when she came back her bird was dead and she told me it was because he felt lonely...


Please tell me your joking this is so irresponsible you ment to give ANY pet fresh food and water a day
Not surprised your aunts bird died only fed and watered once a week 
You wouldn't like it if you was only fed once a week would you. 
Im sorry but please find a suitable home for your bird or you will pay the price
Pets have feelings too


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

That is just horrible. How dare you event think of leaving a bird with the same, filthy water for a week. 

I would suggest you rehome the bird if you cant even be bothered to give it a fresh drink everyday, forget about getting someone to mind it, Why not find it a permanent home where the bird will get adequate care.


----------



## angelpink (Dec 27, 2010)

i agree with everyone, you should be ashamed of yourself for leaving your poor bird with dirty water, 
now if your bird was getting fresh water outside the cage or something like that, i could understand, slightly, but in all fairness, how do you think leaving dirty water in the cage is a good idea
if i were you, i would re home the birds, and any other animals you might be treating in the same fashion
i mean, i might let my birds go more than 24 hours without a water change, but that only happens when i get super busy or something happens,


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Water should be changed *AT LEAST* once a day. It should be changed more often if soiled. Still water can encourage bacteria growth with can make your bird ill if not kill it... I'm shocked you even said it.
Water for ANY pet you have should be changed DAILY.


As for watching.. you can rehome the birds to a good home, or find someone to sit your birds. I know some people by me allow the birds into their own home during the time being so they get fresh food, water, and attention.


And your aunts bird probably died from starvation/dehydration or just soiled water or food.. I don't think it was loneliness.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

This is very disturbing to me...I can not even fathom WHY you would think it is okay to leave your bird for a month, only to get checked on a few times...are you for real...you must not be very attached to your tiel to not feel that he/she needs daily exercise and attention. I agree with the others on this forum...rehome your tiel if you can not be bothered to feed and water daily. When I go out of town, the longest I am gone is one week and I have a friend that comes over twice a day to let mine out of their cages, give them fresh food and water and socialize with them.


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

Before we all go condemning someone whose situation we don't know it might be nice to ask some questions... Such as do you have some sort of automatic watering system? I've seen some that are very nice and keep water flowing, so that it only needs to be changed when the reservoir is empty... If it's in a bottle or dish it really IS best to change it everyday (although I've been known to let it slide for two since Rob spends most of his time out and just drinks out of my glass) 

On the topic of the social aspect it would be awesome if someone could stop by and spend an hour or so with the bird every day. It would be even better if you found someone willing to keep him at their home for the month you're away. 

Hope you have an awesome time in Thailand!


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jun 16, 2010)

well yeah people are pretty hyped in here ;X
im not even gonna tell you guys ALL the animals i have here... i have quite enough to shy most petshops so dont come and tell me water needs to be changed daily for any animals >_>
just like kate said, i didnt even give information on how i was keeping my bird.
the bird is 100% free.. i NEVER close the cage and i managed to make him not wander where i didnt want and guess what, I HAVE A CAT! i taught the cat NOT to annoy the bird
the bird get plenty exercise and is 99.9% in security
i do have a water system for ALL of my animals, hence why i clean/change dishes weekly
if my frogs are healthy this way, i cant imagine a bird wouldnt

i give him A LOT of food... so i dont have to add some everyday
he usually last well over a week with the amount i give him and he isnt fat and seems very healthy and happy if you ask me, altho im far from a bird expert
he sings and whistles a lot and every day, and spend a lot of time on his gym, and when im around, he ll hop on my shoulder like he just did right now  (my computer is next to his cage/gym)
i would really send him to babysitter but it just sucks i ve been unemployed for too long...... no $ at all
i know one of my gf's friend has 2 parrots... maybe she would take care of the my birds but if i remember well, she asked me to care for her 2 birds in january because she was leaving too >_>

i wasnt asking because of the food and water issue, i was worried bout the fact that someone told me these birds can die of solitude and i thought it would make sense because of how social of an animal they are
if you are telling me it isnt true, then there is nothing to worry about
i ll try to ask my gf brother to come more often but he has to come with his dad and they re not too found of my "zoo" ...

so yeah there is no such thing as filthy or dirty water, and no such thing as being fed once a week... im not ashamed, my bird is doing GREAT and i wont go to jail because there is no animal cruelty in here, xept maybe for the gargantuous quantity of insects i produce that my herps will happyly have!

is music good for the bird? i always thought it was
tx for the helpful comments


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

KateBascombe said:


> Before we all go condemning someone whose situation we don't know it might be nice to ask some questions... Such as do you have some sort of automatic watering system? I've seen some that are very nice and keep water flowing, so that it only needs to be changed when the reservoir is empty... If it's in a bottle or dish it really IS best to change it everyday (although I've been known to let it slide for two since Rob spends most of his time out and just drinks out of my glass)
> 
> On the topic of the social aspect it would be awesome if someone could stop by and spend an hour or so with the bird every day. It would be even better if you found someone willing to keep him at their home for the month you're away.
> 
> Hope you have an awesome time in Thailand!


This is not the situation here as mentioned food aswell


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

I hate people like you. Spout a loud of rubbish then try and justify it. I don't care what system you have, if it doesn't change water daily then it's wrong! Pure and simple. Maybe you have so many animals you can't cater tithe needs if individuals? Or maybe you're full o yourself and dint really understand? All animals in captivity need fresh water! Water stops being fresh after 24 hours. As the animals don't move around bacteria builds up in on localised place. Usually the water. Week old water is there long enough to form hazardous colonies of bacteria. 

As for leaving it with just music maybe you should read up on birds social structure. Birds are not socially fufilled by music mate. They need a minimum of one hour attention a day. MINIMUM! As a bird owner you should aim above these guidelines. There is no place for a bird (or a large number of species) if you think you can own them and still swan off abroad for a month. I'm sorry but there is no justification for the reasons and conditions you've mentioned. 

In short, the answer to your question is no. These are not adequete conditions and no the music is nit enough. If u insist on leaving, then give thr bird to a friend for the month. 

As for the rest, maybe you should reconsider your commitment. Invest in a book and read up on their needs. 

A whole thread of people telling u can't be wrong. Especially when I consider these experts. We all spend hours a day with our birds researching their needs, and in this, you are wrong


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

http://www.cockatielcottage.net/diet2.html
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/diet3.html
http://www.eastsideah.com/img/pet_health/pdf/exotics/cockatiel-feeding.pdf
http://www.mypetspages.com/petinfo/cagebirdsandparrots/feedingacockatiel.php

Im sure i can go on and on but them do say daily and the reason why we are all upset is because you just change the food/water when you think it needs changing. 
Was money an issue before you got your tiel or is it about you saving money ?
Cant you ask family or friends for help.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

sorry double post


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

do frogs not live in stagnant ponds anyway? lol....in your older posts which show your set up i do not see a flowing water system on his cage?! just a bath, and i guess that only gets changed once a week too?! i wouldent dream of leaving my birds for a few days let alone a month without much contact, just not fair :/


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Either 2 trolls on this thread or 2 people who don't know who to care for their pets. You only have to see a thread on keeping tropical fish, the one who is sticking up for this poster forgets to feed her fish for a few days and doesn't do a partial water change until it's desperate.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Just want to quickly post these 2 rules, please keep them in mind when posting:


Be respectful and polite to other members and staff. Re-read what you type before you submit your post. Could what you wrote be offensive? Could it be taken the wrong way? Is it degrading or disrespectful in any way? These are questions you should think about before submitting posts, especially in a heated discussion.
Staff have the final say. The only way a moderator's decision can be overruled is if the admins overrule it. Staff have the right to close any thread they feel is getting off-topic or out of hand, as well as delete any inappropriate posts. Furthermore, bans can and will be taken against anyone who breaks a rule or causes "drama."


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

what i mean is....frogs with old water probably wouldent be such an issue as in the wild they live in stagnant ponds...but you cant treat all animals in the same way as it seems he thinks he can...and as for not sorting out the food every day..its all well and good putting lots of food in a dish for a tiel, but once the top layer has been eaten, all the husks sit on top and they cant get to the food underneath


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

*please!*

no way i would even leave my cockatiel for a few days, when i go away she comes with me. once you get a cockatiel you have a friend for life. respect that. you cant go away leaving your bird with no one to talk to and dirty water. i know what your saying, you think that if you cant see its dirty then it cant be. wrong. dust, feathers, so many things to list that could go in your birds water in a matter of minutes let alone a month!! if your financial position was that bad why are you deserting your animals to go away for this long? not only are you going to hurt your bird physically with harmful bacteria in its stomach, your also going to damage its mental health by not giving him/her the minimum social requirements. im not going to get mad with this (which can easily be done) but im begging you to get someone to look after your bird! and when you do come back, start cleaning the water everyday! 

Owner of 1 Cockatiel Hen; Caprica
Waterbowl Changed: ATLEAST TWICE A DAY


----------



## LilyLynn (Oct 6, 2010)

This just makes me really sad HOWEVER in a way I am grateful that this was posted. For so long,especially being on this forum, I have felt guilty that I cannot provide tons of fresh foods and lots of treats for my birds like most others can. It's very hard seeing I'm unemployed however I live at home so everyone in the house could contribute in which they don't but that's another story. But at the very LEAST, I make sure I change The water daily, check on seed and pellet dishes daily and the birds get plenty of "out" of the cage time.

I just say to ask yourself this- how would you feel if your bird(s) passed away? Would you be devastated? If so then I just hope you Can acknowledge what others are saying and ask yourself "am I doing everything I possibly Can"?

I just lost 1 of my 3, my 13 year old tiel in November and although he didn't care for me much and took every opportunity to bite me, his passing was extremely difficult... 
So I really hope this isn't a situation where you just dont care about your tiels and maybe things just sound worse when typed up- I hope


----------



## LilyLynn (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh just want to clear up- if you read my other threads that bird passed away of pneumonia- which could have been caused through no fault but his own- just so no one attacks me saying I didn't feed my bird


----------



## angelpink (Dec 27, 2010)

well as the point of leaving a teil alone, 
i had to leave for a month a few yrs ago when i had a teil, i gathered my birds stuff and brought him to a friends house, along with a few cds he liked and a list of tv prog, you see, if a friend can mind the bird its better, but its not a hard job for them, as long as theres people and chatting to the bird the teil should be fine, find a friend who your bird already knows, then bribe them nicely to mind your bird in there house, its better just incase something goes wrong


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

please, what's so wrong with giving the bird water everyday? my birds go no longer than 24 hours without fresh water. they dirty it so fast. theyre a dusty bird so dust gets in there, feathers, seed hulls, god knows what else. birds are messy. if you have that many pets it may be a concern if you cant give them all fresh water. is it too difficult to do this? i just dont understand. i have lots of pets too and people refer to our pets as a zoo. guess what, they all get fresh food and water and they are all healthy. i honestly dont know what id do without my pets. they are my family.

on another note.
why are you leaving the bird out unsupervised with a cat? no matter how much you think the cat and bird are trained, there will be a moment. dont say i didnt warn you.


----------

